# Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?



## TheUrbanNinja (12. Januar 2011)

*Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Guten Abend meine Damen und Herren 

Ich sitze vor meine Gigabyte P67A UD4 und einer Kompletten Wakü und weiß nun nicht, ob eine Backplate unbedingt dran muss. Wie sieht sowas eigentlich aus, und ist die zwingend notwendig damit ich meine Wakü einbaue?

Für jede Antwort bin ich dankbar! 

Schönen Abend !


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Funktionieren tut es auch ohne, jedoch würde ich dir empfehlen, eine zu kaufen. So verhinderst du ein Durchbiegen vom MB und hast einen schönen Anpressdruck und sicheren Halt


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

alles klar, ich weiß nun bescheid 
ich setze den krempel erstmal so zusammen, das teil kann man doch sicher nachträglich einbaue ohne den durchfluss der wakü zu stoppen , ne?


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Jep, geht, jedoch musst du das Mainboard wieder ausbauen, außer du hast in deinem Gehäuse eine Aussparung bei der CPU. In meinem ist da eine, ich kann sowas auch nachträglich machen


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Jepp, mein super Case HAF-X hat sowas ;O
Gut, dann werde ichs wohl so machen 

peace


----------



## Moose83 (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Jep, musste ich vor ein paar Wochen auch so machen, hatte das Umrüstkit für den Heatkiller gekauft, aber die Backplate vergessen


----------



## On/OFF (12. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Hi , ich kauf mir auch demnächst ein sockel 1155 Board , hab aber den EK-Supreme ,  Ich brauche das Umrüstkit für Sockel1165-1155 .  Die backplate müsste ja auch dann bei mir passen , hat jemand ein Link von dem Teil?


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Aquatuning -> cpu kühler -> zubehör -> die passende backplate raussuchen


----------



## rUdeBoy (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> Hi , ich kauf mir auch demnächst ein sockel 1155 Board , hab aber den EK-Supreme , Ich brauche das Umrüstkit für Sockel1165-1155 . Die backplate müsste ja auch dann bei mir passen , hat jemand ein Link von dem Teil?


 
Soweit ich weiß sind die Bohrungen für 1155 gleich denen von 1156.
Den Kühler und die Backplate solltest du also problemlos weiterverwenden können.


----------



## VJoe2max (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Im Übrigen hat ne Backplate nichts speziell mit der Wasserkühlern zu tun - auch für Luftkühler ist ne Backplate sinnvoll, wenn man das Board schonen will .


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

D.H. es ist so:

Eine Backplate ist eher für CPU-Kühler geeignet, die groß und schwer sind, oder wie?

Eine Wakü-CPUKühlblock ist ja eher klein und leicht (finde ich), demnach nicht sehr vonnöten...


----------



## 4clocker (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an 
Der Anpressdruck ist entscheident, ist dieser zu hoch dann biegt sich das Motherboard sehr stark durch. Dadurch kann es zu Haarrissen kommen welche das Board zerstören können (passiert aber nur sehr selten)
Das kann man durch benutzen einer Backplate für günstig Geld ganz einfach verhindern


----------



## On/OFF (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*



4clocker schrieb:


> Es kommt nicht auf die Größe an
> Der Anpressdruck ist entscheident, ist dieser zu hoch dann biegt sich das Motherboard sehr stark durch. Dadurch kann es zu Haarrissen kommen welche das Board zerstören können (passiert aber nur sehr selten)
> Das kann man durch benutzen einer Backplate für günstig Geld ganz einfach verhindern




Na egal , hatte bis jetzt keine Backplate brauch auch keine glaub.   Backplates sind was für Grobmotoriker ^^ -   bei Wasserkühlung
............. liebe Admins:  bitte wieder keinen Verwarnungspunkt  wegen Beleidigung oder so       ,..sarkasmus aus.


----------



## Gast XXXX (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*



> Backplates sind was für Grobmotoriker


Zum Glück bist du ja keiner. ^^  Ist jetzt mal ne Schlußfolgerung, da du ja noch nie eine hattest!

Sinnvoll für das Board ist es allemal und das ganzt selbst du nicht revidieren.


----------



## Domowoi (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Ich denk es kommt auch auf die Bedürfnisse des Anwenders an.
Der 0815 User der seinen PC kaum bewegt und keinen großen CPU Kühler hat wird sicherlich keine benötigen, aber sobal man richtig große Kühler hat und seinen PC ab und zu bewegt ist eine Backplate mehr als sinnvoll.


----------



## Moose83 (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Die Backplate benutzt man aber nicht nur fürs hohe Gewicht von Kühlern! Egal ob du Ihn bewegst, oder ob er immer an der selben Stelle steht, das MB kann sich durchbiegenDeswegen am Besten immer eine Backplate kaufen, die 5 Euro sind es allemal wert


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

gut, danke für eure hilfreichen antworten 
ich gehe mal das auf eure tipps ein und bestelle mir man eine
..
schönen abend!


----------



## VVeisserRabe (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

ich stimme Moose zu bei Luftkühlern ist zwar in letzter Zeit meist das Gewicht der Grund für die Backplate, aber bei Wasserkühlern ist es der Anpressdruck, der das Board verbiegt

(schreibt man englische Nomen in deutschen Sätzen groß oder klein?)


----------



## On/OFF (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*



VVeisserRabe schrieb:


> ich stimme Moose zu bei Luftkühlern ist zwar in letzter Zeit meist das Gewicht der Grund für die Backplate, aber bei Wasserkühlern ist es der Anpressdruck, der das Board verbiegt
> 
> (schreibt man englische Nomen in deutschen Sätzen groß oder klein?)



lol , wassn das für eine Logik , die zwei Vorredner ^vor dir kann ich ja verstehn bzw deren ihre Aussagen. Aber deine hört sich ja an als bräuchten Wakühler viel höheren Anpressdruck  ^^ als Mugen und co ^^,  und ich wüßte keinen Grund warum ich so dermaßen mein CPU so in den Sockel pressen muss ,   glaub das ist nicht gesund  , vielleicht geht die kaputt ? Gut man könnte jetzt problemlos ein Drehmomentschlüssel ansetzen und auf 80 Nm  einstellen.  Ob das jetzt so einen Temperaturunterschied mitsichbringt?^^


----------



## VJoe2max (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Natürlich brauchen Wasserkühler nicht mehr Anpressdruck als Luftkühler. Und Luftkühler sind im Vergleich zu vielen Wasserkühlern auch nicht schwer - sie haben nur einen viel größeren Hebelarm und sind daher gefährdet, wenn man z.B. den Rechner im Kofferraum nicht flach auf´s Seitenteil hinterm Board legt und über Schlaglöcher fährt. Hab erst gerade wieder einen luftgekühlten Rechner mit so einem Schaden demontiert (in Folge des abgebrochenen Kühlers sind CPU und Board abgeraucht) .

Wenn man aber mal von Beschleunigungen beim Transport absieht, hat die Backplate in beiden Fällen, also bei Luft und Wasserkühlern, den Sinn die Durchbiegung des Boards in Grenzen zu halten. Wenn man sich anschaut wie sich selbst bei Verwendung der PushPin-Kühlern viele Boards durchbiegen, weiß man, dass eine Backplate Sinn hat. Absolut notwendig ist sie zwar nicht, weil die Boards das bis zu einem gewissen Grad abkönnen, aber auf Dauer und unter dem Geschichtspunkt, dass das Material zusätzlich auch thermisch belastet wird, ist ein Backplate ein gutes und einfaches Hilfsmittel die Lebensdauer zu erhöhen und die statistische Ausfallwahrscheinlichkeit zu senken. 
Allerdings haben die aktuellen Intelsockel ja bereits kleine Backplates (nur unterm Sockel), so dass zumindest der Kontakt der Sockelfedern durch die Durchbiegung der Umgebung nicht gefährdet wird. AMD-User sind sowieso fein raus, weil die AMD-Boards gleich eine vernünftige Backplate mitbringen. 
Mit etwas Bastelabreit kann man die auch für Kühler denen keine beiliegt weiterverwenden.

Hier btw. noch ein Beispiel zur Durchbiegung eines LGA775-Boards mit PushPin-Boxed-Kühler (und die stehen ja nicht gerade im verdacht besonders hohe Anpressdrücke zuzulassen):


----------



## ruyven_macaran (14. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*



On/OFF schrieb:


> lol , wassn das für eine Logik , die zwei Vorredner ^vor dir kann ich ja verstehn bzw deren ihre Aussagen. Aber deine hört sich ja an als bräuchten Wakühler viel höheren Anpressdruck  ^^ als Mugen und co ^^,



"Brauchen" vielleicht nicht, aber sie haben quasi durchweg Halterungen, die einen höheren Anpressdruck ermöglichen



> und ich wüßte keinen Grund warum ich so dermaßen mein CPU so in den Sockel pressen muss



Besserer Wärmeübergang/Kühlleistung?



> ,   glaub das ist nicht gesund  , vielleicht geht die kaputt ? Gut man könnte jetzt problemlos ein Drehmomentschlüssel ansetzen und auf 80 Nm  einstellen.  Ob das jetzt so einen Temperaturunterschied mitsichbringt?^^



Wenn du die Schrauben mit 80nm anziehst, dann wird dir auch eine Backplate nicht mehr helfen, dann ist der Sockel platt 




VJoe2max schrieb:


> Hier btw. noch ein Beispiel zur Durchbiegung eines LGA775-Boards mit PushPin-Boxed-Kühler (und die stehen ja nicht gerade im verdacht besonders hohe Anpressdrücke zuzulassen):



Anm.: It's a Feature, not a Bug. So775 Boxedkühler planen die Biegung des Boards als Federmechanismus mit ein. Erst das generiert den Anpresdruck, die Push-Pins selbst halten den Kühler einfach nur am Board.


----------



## VJoe2max (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

@ruyven_macaran: Das sollte lediglich als Beispiel für die Durchbiegung bei verhälnismäßig niedrigem Anpressdruck dienen . Natürlich ist die Durchbiegung bei PushPin-Halterungen zur Funktion nötig aber man erkennt an dem Beispiel eben schön wie starke sich so ein Board ohne Backplate durchbiegt, auch wenn nur verhältnismäßig wenig Anpressdruck zwischen Kühler CPU vorliegt. Technisch ist das dennoch keine elegante Lösung und einkonstruiert ist das auch auch nicht wirklich. Man nutzt halt die Eigenschaften des Materials aus. 
Bei verschraubten Kühlern hilft ne Backplate eben auch zu starke Durchbiegungen und damit auf Dauer Schäden am Board zu vermeiden - insbesondere bei verhältnismäßig starr verschraubten Kühlern, wie es bei einigen Wasser- und Luftkühlern vorkommt.


----------



## Bin2good (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

Die Frage des TE wurde doch beantwortet:

Die Backplate ist kein Muss, aber ein sinnvolles Zubehör.

Die weiter Diskussion bringt doch nix.


----------



## TheUrbanNinja (15. Januar 2011)

*AW: Backplate - Ein Muss für eine Wakü?*

hilft aber trotzdem, ist halt hintergrundwissen und man kann ja nie genug wissen


----------

